# Maxima swap



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

what engines can u swap into a 1996 maxima?


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

whats wrong with the VQ30 in it


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

djdominos said:


> *what engines can u swap into a 1996 maxima? *


how about another 96 engine???? lol

Why would you want to swap it out? What are you thinking, V8 or something? It's not a Civic... you don't need to swap the engine to keep from getting embarrassed at the strip.


----------

